# Knife Fighting Flow & Bait Methods



## Hawke (Apr 26, 2008)

Another Knife Drill

Silat Suffian Bela Diri - Knife Fighting Flow & Bait Methods





Check out the simple trap at 1:10 - 1:42


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice. Scary too when it's shown (again) what a knife can do in the hands of someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 26, 2008)

good clip
if you follow up to the official webpage the 7 minute clip is just great


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, great baiting!


----------



## PG Michael B (Jun 13, 2008)

In BaHad Zu'Bu KA'LI Ilustrisimo we refer to this as enganyo (to fake or feint). We offer you the dinner then steal the plate leaving you nothing but the crumbs as you try to figure out who stole the rice. Guru Maul of Silat Suffian Beladiri is highly skilled at plate snatching..lol. MABUHAY!

PG Michael B
BaHad Zu'Bu KA'LI Ilustrisimo

www.bahadzubuwest.org


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, very nice.  Thanks for posting it.

David


----------

